
The 10 Day Metric Week - noja
http://zapatopi.net/metrictime/week.html
======
Piskvorrr
How is this different from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Republican_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Republican_Calendar)
? Note that the Republican Calendar hasn't seen mass adoption even though its
use was mandated by law; discuss the ease of migrating eeeeeverything vs.
institutional momentum ;)

In other words, if people were purely rational, we'd all drive on the same
side of the road and use the same units worldwide. Do we?

